# Low Clearance In My Walkthrough



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm building a short walkthrough in my garage as part of the newly redesigned crypt. The only concern I have is that the lowest point in the garage (the garage door) limits my maximum head clearance to 73" (6' 1"). 

And it's a dark maze initially. 

I'm not sure what to do about victims... er... patrons that are more than 6 feet tall. 

So far I have only two options:

1) don't let tall folks in

2) a friend suggested incorporating something on the ceiling (dangling pieces of fabric, perhaps) that induces them to duck a bit. 

Any other ideas from the Great Haunt Brain?


----------



## Kelly_A (Sep 24, 2013)

Could you add some ceiling lighting in the darkest areas without compromising the effect? Your friends dangling fabric idea should help in areas it can be seen. I'm guessing tour haunt is already set up, so going back to add wired lighting (such as a centered line of LED rope lighting) might not be an option this year. You might be able to use some of the chemical light bracelets or necklaces taped to the ceiling fabric. You could tone down the light with tape, a light coat of spray paint, crepe paper, etc if its overpowering. If your haunt is short-term, even with having to replace the chem lighting nightly shouldn't run into much money since a single necklace or multi-pack of bracelets are only about a buck.


----------



## rorprops (Oct 25, 2013)

maybe a flashing light, strobe like, and a ghost 3D picture on a wall, like the girl in The Ring. just a thought, occurred to me as i thought about walking your walkthrough.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Add a bat or skulls with big glowing red eyes to the low point


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My 6'3 husband and I (6') went through a "pro" haunt here in town and we had to duck in almost every room. We didn't need any signs or anything to warn us. I guess a sign at the entrance would be helpful if it is really dark inside.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

This will be a pitch black winding hallway on the way in and minimally lit on their way out. I've opted for glow-in-the-dark tape on the low points. I don't like how it partially telegraphs the path, but I'll have to find a better solution next year. This year, time is short.

I had considered a sign as Goneferal suggested, but in total darkness, I'd feel bad if somebody forgot and got reminded the hard way. Even worse if their lawyer seeks a financial "apology". So, visual clues it is. 

Stupid low garage.


----------

